# Waiting has commenced...



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

It may be early but after watching everyone else enter and leave the waiting room(mildly envious) I am starting my own waiting thread!!! EEEK

















First off we have nugget, this will be her second kidding with me. Day 145 lands on the 17th of March! Her baby belly has really taken off! Hoping for twins, she had only ever kidded singles! If it must be a single I hope it's a little doeling!!

















Next is Penny, this is her first time kidding with me(second overall). I am VERY excited as she is polled an I will be keeping any polled babies from her for next year! Her day 145 is on the 19th of March!!

















And last but not least is Browser, this will be her first time kidding IF she caught. I am really not sure about her. She has been with a buck for 1 month last spring and never caught so I am hoping she just missed her cycle an hopefully caught this time! I never saw her bred but I did see her in heat... IF she was bred she will be about a month behind the other two!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Goodluck on kidding and on waiting!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well about three weeks left until day 150 and the girls are starting the very beginnings of a bag... But their bellies keep growing by the day!! Nugget seems to be growing much deeper than wider, and penny is expanding in all directions!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Browser sure looks prego to me.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Really??!! I just can't see it!! Maybe it's because I see her everyday! I really hope she is, but I'm trying not to get too excited lol


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

She look pregnant to me too.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

17 days left for Nugget(day 150)!!! She is starting to bag up!!! EEEK! I am so excited! Penny should be two days after nugget! Ugh it is going to be like Christmas Eve for TWO WEEKS!!! I'll try an get some updated shots tomorrow! It is really foggy and gross out today!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

They look bred to me . I like your girls, hope you get doelings and polled from the one. Question, I'm sure you probably know but just in case- I notice sheep in with them. Are they getting loose goat minerals free choice? Just checking as goat minerals should have copper which sheep should not have. Please don't take offense just wanted to make an observation.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

No offense taken! The goats spend the better part of their time loose in the yard, that's where their minerals are, the sheep minerals are in the pens so they still all have access to minerals, but they only have access to goat minerals when they are out an about! I was actually considering learning more about the copper boluses to give them.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well I sold Browser yesterday! I found she was just too rough on all my other animals with her horns!! I was honestly concerned about her gutting one of my sheep, or other goats!! Anyways it will be a hornless heard from hear on out, whether their dis budded or polled!! TWO WEEKS until day 150 for Nugget!!! Do excited! I have them moved to the "maternity pen" by the barn now do I can watch them closer!! Will take pics today!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm waiting on goats and sheep to lamb/kid! I have severe kidding impatience!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Exciting! the count down really begins . I understand the horns, I have one buck because it was too late but it doesn't seem to be a problem. My hubbys boers though came w/o horns but he wants horns on all the rest. Can't say much those are 'his'.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> I'm waiting on goats and sheep to lamb/kid! I have severe kidding impatience!


Me too!! Lol my sheep are almost done, just three girls left, but my goats are by far my favorite and the wait is KILLING ME!! I joined TGS just after I put the buck in with my girls... So I have literally spent their entire pregnancies envying everyone that has come and gone from the waiting room!! Lol


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

fezz09 said:


> Me too!! Lol my sheep are almost done, just three girls left, but my goats are by far my favorite and the wait is KILLING ME!! I joined TGS just after I put the buck in with my girls... So I have literally spent their entire pregnancies envying everyone that has come and gone from the waiting room!! Lol


LOL, yep! There is so much to be excited about this Spring!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

What pretty girls your have. I am waiting patiently also for my girls to kid.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

peggy said:


> What pretty girls your have. I am waiting patiently also for my girls to kid.


Thanks!! How many girls are you expecting to kid this year?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I have 2 reg. Alpine does and 2 unreg. Alpine does. Three are due this month and the other is due end of July. She had really late heats.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh wow!! I would LOVE to have that many does kidding... Something about kids romping around!! They are just so fun to watch!!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well, I didn't get any pictures today but when I went out this morning to check on my critters I noticed that Penny's bag looked like it doubled in size!!! EEEK!! It looks bigger than Nuggets bag now!! Penny only has NINE days left until day 145!!! But it seems to me these girls both favor 150 days... Either way it is super exciting!!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Here is Nugget today

























Here is Penny yesterday!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow, Penny's udder seems noticeably bigger!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Yes it has! I am so excited!! It snowed like a foot lastnight  so the girls are residing in the barn for the time being, with the geese, the cats and of course Moose the pot bellied pig!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

It is exciting times. I had a doeling born yesterday on day 149.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

peggy said:


> It is exciting times. I had a doeling born yesterday on day 149.


Cool!! I can't wait for the new kidlets!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Any progress?


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Nugget will be day 145 on the 17th, she seems to favor day 150. So I am guessing closer to a week for her still! 
Penny is day 145 on the 19th, this is her first time freshening here so I'm not sure when she will go, but judging from the size of her bag she probably has at least a week to go!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well tomorrow is day 145 for nugget!! These pics were taken yesterday afternoon and her bag has even grown considerably since then!! I think she is going to go closer to the 22nd, but I am so excited it feels like Christmas Eve every time I try to go to sleep at night lol! They are now sleeping in the barn at night until they deliver... They are NOT impressed haha

















Here is both girls together feeling big and pregnant!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I see fuzzy goats... you might want to give them a birthing shave soon!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I honestly don't want to shave the poor things hineys!! It is -27C overnight here! I'm afraid they need all the fuzz they can get lol


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL, well that's a worldwide wonder. I wouldn't think it would be a problem if they have shelter, but I don't know much at all about it except for birth is VERY dirty business. lol


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah... She isn't too fuzzy, and they are in the barn, but you wouldn't catch me out there without some form of coat... So I leave their hair there! I think if they were much harrier I would worry more about shaving them.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I hear you. I don't shave my girls either. They spend a lot of time in the barn though so they don't grow as much coat as your's but we do get cold temps so they need that protection. If I see a problem I usually just lightly trim the hair but not a shave.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well I'm feelin mildly ECSTATIC!!! I'm not sure HOW I messed up the dates but I went and looked at my calendar to see when they were bred, and Nugget is actually due on the 20th!!!! EEEEEK!!! And Penny is due on the 23rd!!!! So I tried setting up my baby monitor in the barn... It has decided lambing season was enough work and it just quit working altogether!! When I win the lottery I'm going to build a maternity addition onto my house!!! Guess I'll be doing it the old fashioned way and walking out and checking!!  haha


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just went and tucked the girls into the barn for the night... Nugget is loosening up in the hind end, her ligs are still kind of there, I would like to see her bag get bigger but I'm not counting on it. Last year the day she kidded her bag wasn't even tight! It got super tight about an hour after she kidded though! Here is a couple goodnight pics!


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm in mn and it gets very. Cold here too, I did buzz my girls but added a heat lamp to the corner they didn't seem to mind









Just a thought I did it so when they did Kidd I could dry them off faster and not have gooy wet on the hair

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't bother buzzing mine either but now that I've started milking I had to because I kept pulling her hair. and she was a first freshener so it made her jumpy. Translations foot in pale several times. now that she's clean shaven she stands still without even being restrained or fed !


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

adriHart said:


> I don't bother buzzing mine either but now that I've started milking I had to because I kept pulling her hair. and she was a first freshener so it made her jumpy. Translations foot in pale several times. now that she's clean shaven she stands still without even being restrained or fed !


So you shave her entire bag then?! I'm not apposed to shaving them, I just think if it were me out there bare chested(traumatic thought I know) in -30, I would NOT be happy lol. Mind you it is supposed to start warming up pretty quick! It is -29 today so I will maybe try shaving her tomorrow! If my chickens can still suffer frostbite on their combs I'm not shaving my girls areas yet! lol


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

It's in the 20s today. It drops down between -10 and 10 degrees at night still. I shave the girls's udders, and on the backs of the thighs, as well as part of the tail with a guard on it before kidding. After kidding, I go over it again with a naked blade. This time just the udder in particular. The heat from the milk seems to keep their bags warm as well as a fluffy bed. Just make sure the girls are dry when you put em away.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well nuggets belly has dropped, her bag has grown, her ligs are still there but she is definitely preparing for baby day!!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I have one in the kidding pen due any time. It should be today. Hopefully, it is always nicer to be a mid wife during the day. I would not shave your girls since it looks like they spend most of their time outside. It is just too cold and frigid in your area especially when you get the wind. A little trim of some of the longer hair would be fine for now. I don't shave mine because of the cold windy winter and in the summer the bugs are so bad that they would be in misery if their udders and tail were naked. Happy kidding, it sounds like it should be soon.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

peggy said:


> I have one in the kidding pen due any time. It should be today. Hopefully, it is always nicer to be a mid wife during the day. I would not shave your girls since it looks like they spend most of their time outside. It is just too cold and frigid in your area especially when you get the wind. A little trim of some of the longer hair would be fine for now. I don't shave mine because of the cold windy winter and in the summer the bugs are so bad that they would be in misery if their udders and tail were naked. Happy kidding, it sounds like it should be soon.


Yeah I'm not going to have them! I MIGHT do a little around their nips so I don't pull hair when I'm milking them! 
My daughter went out to check eggs this morning and came in saying the girls bags are ENORMOUS... So I unhooked my caffeine IV(kidding) and went out to check them and they haven't grown much since lastnight when I checked them before bed!! I guess my kids know how to get me moving haha. Hopefully your girls goes today! Nugget is day 149 today, and unless she does something spectacular pretty quick I think it's safe to say she won't be kidding today!! I'll go sit out there and act as her personal back scratcher for the time being!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

My doe just went today! Good luck with yours!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Just sitting out in the barn with my girl. Had to come in and warm up. She is holding onto those babies. Today is day 151 for her. She is looking like she is in early stages of labor so we'll see.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> My doe just went today! Good luck with yours!


Luuuucky!!!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

peggy said:


> Just sitting out in the barn with my girl. Had to come in and warm up. She is holding onto those babies. Today is day 151 for her. She is looking like she is in early stages of labor so we'll see.


YAAAY!! I hope she goes soon for you!! It warmed up to -5 here this afternoon so I have been out gettin the barn all labor and delivery ready!! Lol Nugget has been stretching ALOT and kind of separating herself but still nothing really intense! Sooo I'm living vicariously through you!  lol so if you could take LOTS of pics and maybe tell her to hustle up would be super?!  good luck


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Finally, Brie kidded. A single BIG boy. He is as big as my week old doeling born to Olivia last week. He is gorgeous, he is a chammi color but with the light colored legs. His mom is a true dark chammi color. I helped pull a little cause his is so big but it was a good birth and mom and baby are doing good. He would make a great sire, he has some great bloodlines.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

YAAAY!! Congrats!!! Today is Nuggets due date... I think she is trying to drive me crazy! Lol I have to go to town for groceries so maybe she will pop then!!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

IT'S GO TIME!!! =D I went out I check Nugget before I went to town, she is in the barn by herself, belly dropped, bag tight, and nickering to herself!!! I am so freakin excited!!! I am letting the kids play xbox(the emergency babysitter) all afternoon!! Haha I am taking y phone, charger, camera, oh and supplies!! SOOOOO EXCITED!!! And to top it all off my husband said to skip town and he will go in for me when he gets home!!! I am heading out will update shortly!! Everyone please think smooth sailing thoughts!!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Nugget is pushing a little(not intense yet)!!! Thi has been


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

This has been the craziest day!! I came out to check Nuggets progress and one of my ewes was pushing!!! So I got her into the barn... She now has a little ewe lamb and is pushing again, Nugget is now pushing too!! I wish I had a clone lol


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Send us pics as soon as those babies get here!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Things will be fine. Just remember to breathe...lol..


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well nuggets little pushes are get more intense now, she is starting the lip curl. And the ewe seems to be more interested in her first lamb then pushing so I'm just gonna leave her for a bit and give her some space!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

How exciting.....


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

IT'S A KID!!! Haha that's all I know be back with more info in a bit


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yay! Congrats! Hope it is a doe!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well Nugget has two healthy doelings!! Good thing I was there! The second one came tail first!! No feet or anything! Fortunately she was small so when I grabbed her hips she slid right out!! I will go out and get some pics in a bit! Right now I need to warm up!!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

That's a great ending!! Congrats!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

She sure has some beautiful kids... congratulations. and 2 doelings to boot.... good job, mamma.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats. Beautiful babies. All of tnem. Is the lamb done?


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

sweetgoats said:


> Congrats. Beautiful babies. All of tnem. Is the lamb done?


I guess the sheep is only having a single ewe lamb! She passed her placenta, I was worried since she twinned last year so I did an internal and yup just the one lambino!! I can't wait to love up those little doelings who have been named Oreo and Bree(short for breech)! My husband and kids had them named before I got into the house haha


----------

